
France may pass a law on the “right to disconnect” from work emails at home - rafBM
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/france-may-pass-a-law-on-right-to-disconnect-from-work-emails-at-home-a6878571.html
======
idibidiart
Haha. Imagine the horror of trying anything like that in the US.

